# How to smoke hot peppers



## smoken yankee

I know it's been asked before on how to smoke hot peppers but I need to know. There's a guy here at work that has giving me some Limo(AJI) peppers, that when he went back home(South America) he had brought back some seeds and now he's picking every week at least a gallon size jug and want to know how long and what temp to smoke them at. Once I get them smoked I'll put them in my dehydrator and then with some of the dried one I'll grind and put into my rubs.


----------



## albeesmokin

Smoking the pepper by itself is pretty simple,  Just throw it in your smoker at 220 with your choice of wood.  I like mesquite for peppers because it has such a bold flavor that mixes well with the natural pepper flavor.  
Check on the pepper after about 2hrs. Look for a wrinkling of the flesh.  I usually take them the last 30 minutes and get them closer to the flame for a crisper texture.  NOT Burned.  

Also:
Check out the threads on ATB (Atomic Buffalo Turds) 

There have been so many different recipes on the site it's hard to tell you one exact way.  I like to boat them out..aka, cut them in 1/2 stuff with my fav.  and wrap in bacon.  
Basically 1/2 cook sausage in pan, mix with cheese, fritos, and a bit of cream cheese and fill pepper.  Then Wrap in bacon. Smoke for about 2hrs at 220, Youll see the bacon start to firm up and get yummy.  
You can fill whole peppers with the same stuff.. it's up to you.


----------



## mballi3011

You can just smoke them @ 230-240 for a couple of hours and then they will be dry enough to put in a spice grinder and then use it as you wish. You can even just dehydrate them and do the same thing you just won't get the smoke flavor. You can stuff them with just about anything your little mind can think of I like cream cheese and shrimp, or creamcheese and potatoe with onions and green peppers and bacon then wrap everythign with cheap thin sliced bacon and you are in there and will be a hit at work . Trust me.


----------



## werdwolf

^^^^ What he said!


----------



## big10fan

great ideas!  thanks so much!  hopefully will try this weekend.


----------



## big lew bbq

I never thought about dehydrating peppers and using this for rubs and spices. Thank for the idea.

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## famous ticketz

ohhhhh ill be making some of this right now


----------



## vtsmoker

New guy here!  While I don't have any experience smoking meat, I have smoked peppers for the last 5 years.  Jalapenos, chili, serrano and habaneros.  If you like hot spices with smoke flavor, you'll love these!

-cut peppers in 1/2 lengthwise, seed side up.  More surface area for smoke.  

-You'll need to wrap foil on your smoker racks so the peppers don't fall through.  Use a fork and punch holes through for smoke

-I use apple wood, but would love to know what others are using.

-I dry them in a dehydrator.  Takes a long time in the dehydrator, sometimes 24 or more hours. Best way to tell if they are done is to grab one and break in 1/2.  Pepper should snap crisply.  

-I bought a dedicated small cuisinart food processor.  Grinding peppers will put light scratches in the plastic receptacle.  Word of caution, I learned the hard way.  Wear rubber gloves and a respirator, and grind outdoors.  First time I did my peppers inside w/o a mask, I couldn't breathe, had snot rolling out nose and eyes were a mess.

-I grind enough to fill 8-10 jelly mason jars.  Awesome on pizza, meat, in chili, you name it!


----------



## vtsmoker

551862_489449867734860_1731651794_n.jpg



__ vtsmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


















552011_489449781068202_784391918_n.jpg



__ vtsmoker
__ Apr 11, 2013


----------



## seenred

VTsmoker said:


> New guy here!  While I don't have any experience smoking meat, I have smoked peppers for the last 5 years.  Jalapenos, chili, serrano and habaneros.  If you like hot spices with smoke flavor, you'll love these!
> 
> -cut peppers in 1/2 lengthwise, seed side up.  More surface area for smoke.
> 
> -You'll need to wrap foil on your smoker racks so the peppers don't fall through.  Use a fork and punch holes through for smoke
> 
> -I use apple wood, but would love to know what others are using.
> 
> -I dry them in a dehydrator.  Takes a long time in the dehydrator, sometimes 24 or more hours. Best way to tell if they are done is to grab one and break in 1/2.  Pepper should snap crisply.
> 
> -I bought a dedicated small cuisinart food processor.  Grinding peppers will put light scratches in the plastic receptacle.  Word of caution, I learned the hard way.  Wear rubber gloves and a respirator, and grind outdoors.  First time I did my peppers inside w/o a mask, I couldn't breathe, had snot rolling out nose and eyes were a mess.
> 
> -I grind enough to fill 8-10 jelly mason jars.  Awesome on pizza, meat, in chili, you name it!


Great tips, VTsmoker!  I love smoking ABTs, but have never smoked and dehydrated peppers for seasoning...I'll be adding that to my To Do list.

Looks like this is your first post.  When you get a chance, be sure to stop into the Roll Call forum and post an introduction to tell everyone a little about yourself.  This will allow the members here to give you a proper SMF welcome.


----------



## themule69

VTsmoker said:


> 551862_489449867734860_1731651794_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ vtsmoker
> __ Apr 11, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 552011_489449781068202_784391918_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ vtsmoker
> __ Apr 11, 2013


welcome to the group VTsmoker. peppers look great.. i have been smoking them for years.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Q-matz would be a good investment for smoking small peppers. Then no need to use tin foil.  

You can also string them or skewer and hang them much like jerky.


----------



## noboundaries

I haven't seen anyone talking about smoking peppers in a while.  I need to resurrect this old thread.  My wife is in the kitchen on her computer looking up recipes that use chocolate, chilies, and cinnamon.  She loves anything with a Mexican chocolate theme. 

Since I do all the food shopping around here, she's asking me about the availability of already dried chilies at the grocery store or the Mercado.  They have tons of different types already dried and packaged, but heck, might as well smoke my own!  Might as well resurrect this thread in case anyone else has the same inclination.

Happy smoking!

Ray


----------



## bluewhisper

You can smoke dried peppers, it's easy and they're great for grinding into powder. You don't need to cook them and you can go heavier on the smoke, more so than for meats. The smoke flavor can be pretty strong, and the pepper heat will stand up to it.

Yes you can buy chipotle powder, but this way you choose the pods and you choose the wood. You could smoke mild dried peppers like New Mex if you like.


----------



## jeff1028

I've got several varieties of chilies growing.  If i split the peppers and smoke them, will the time in the smoker be sufficient to get them dry enough to grind into powder?   I don't have a dehydrator and wasn't planning on getting one if it's not necessary.  Time/temps?  I've got an electric smoker with good programmable temp control.

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## karolino

Hi 

I think this is interesting video about how to smoke hot peppers.

 


Questions and Answers !! Erazahan !! Torter


----------

